# Vallisneria nana



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

I found a pic of this plant on the 2006 AGA Aquascape Contest website.
My wife insists on having this little replica of NYC that has different lighting in it in her tank. (No electricity in the tank, its all done with reflections.)
I apparently have some kind of OCD about naturalistic tanks or something, so I wanted to add Vallisneria nana to look like grass around the city. Can anyone tell me about it? I looked in the PlantFinder index, but havent found anything. Maybe there is something better to use?
Thanks,
Irish


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I am not sure I understand what you're trying to set up. Are you trying to set up a tank with no electric lights, filter, heater, etc? And to resemble NYC? OK, I'll bite...can you post a pic?

Though I've never grown it, my understanding is V. nana is a thinner blade type Val, but the blade length can be quite long.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Vallisneria nana has quite thin leaves, but they are fairly long. I don't think it would look like grass unless you didn't mind the grass overtopping the skyscrapers in your New York tank!


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

The Vallisneria natans has thin leaves but can grow up to 2ft tall under good conditions.

Echinodorus angustifolius is the closest match, having thin leaves as well but does not grow as tall as the Vallisneria.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

New York Aquarium Fantasy Fiber-Optic Decor $49.95

If this goes through, there is a pic of what im talking about on this link. There us a magnet that sits on the back of the aquarium that has lights in it. those shine directly through the back of the city through fiber optic wires and make the front of the city (windows and such) shine different colors. She loves it. What I need is something I can plant around the city to have the effect of grass.

Irish


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I hope that complex structure doesn't contain something that releases toxic substances. Do they say that it is safe for fish and plants?

What you need is something very short, such as _Eleocharis parvulus_, dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

HeyPK said:


> I hope that complex structure doesn't contain something that releases toxic substances. Do they say that it is safe for fish and plants?
> 
> What you need is something very short, such as _Eleocharis parvulus_, dwarf hairgrass.


Yes, it is safe. I hadnt even thought about dwarf hairgrass. thanks.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Vallisneria nana profile - Tropica


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you so much George! That website has a veritable wealth of info.

Irish


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I have val. nana in the back of my 29 gallon and I cut them down when they get too tall, which they will and very quickly I might add.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

LindaC said:


> I have val. nana in the back of my 29 gallon and I cut them down when they get too tall, which they will and very quickly I might add.


Will they clump together and actually look like grass? I dont mind pruning. Actually, It will be rather easy in the tank that I am going for, I just want to make sure it will look right before I buy any.

Irish


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah, I guess, but there really isn't any point in having Val nana for that purpose when there are many short grass like plants. Hairgrass, E. tenellus, lilaeopsis, Sagittaria are all plants that only grow to be a few inches tall and may be cut even shorter. Why have a plant that grows two or three feet in length?


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Robert Hudson said:


> Yeah, I guess, but there really isn't any point in having Val nana for that purpose when there are many short grass like plants. Hairgrass, E. tenellus, lilaeopsis, Sagittaria are all plants that only grow to be a few inches tall and may be cut even shorter. Why have a plant that grows two or three feet in length?


Well, I guess the answer to your question would be that I was not aware of those other plants. I will look into those. Thanks...

Irish


----------

